# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πώς διακρίνουμε ένα πυρωμένο καναρίνι ;

## vagg

καλησπέρα...είναι εύκολο να μου πει κάποιος ή να μου δείξει κάποια εικόνα με το πως καταλαβαίνουμε ότι είναι πυρωμένα τα άπλα κοινά καναρινιά ? π.χ(ξέρω για τα θηλυκά ότι όταν τα φυσάς από κάτω ανοιγοκλείνει η τρύπα και γενικά έχει έρθει πιο κάτω και έχει διογκωθεί) έχουμε κάτι παρόμοιο και για τα αρσενικά ?ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει σαφης διογκωση του γεννητικου τους οργανου ,με μια κλιση προς τα κατω και οχι προς τα πισω οπως στα θηλυκα

----------


## johnakos32

Εκτός αυτού κελαηδάνε έντονα, κοπάνανε τα φτερά τους, πολλές φορές τιτιβιζουυν, σταυρωμένα φτερά,και άμα έχεις θηλυκό που το βλέπει φουσκώνει έντονα τον λαιμό του και κουνιέται δεξιά αριστερά σαν να χορεύει. Ακόμα και χωρίς φύσημα θα δεις κάποια φτερακια να εξέχουν στην περιοχή.

----------


## vagg

αα ωραία η εικόνα με βοήθησε πολύ 2 από τα 6 καναρίνια μου είναι σαν την εικόνα όμως δεν έχω παρατηρήσει τις υπόλοιπες συμπεριφορές που μου γράφεις...τώρα αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι έτοιμα για ζευγάρωμα?να πω κιόλας ότι αυτά τα 2 τα έχω με χώρισμα και στην άλλη πλευρά τα θηλυκά τα οποία είναι πυρωμένα και όλη την ώρα προσπαθούν να φτιάξουν φωλιά σκίζοντας χαρτιά από τον πάτο του κλούβιου...ούτε έχω δει να ταΐζουν τα θηλυκά... ::  :Icon Question:

----------


## johnakos32

Ειναι απλα καποιες ενεργειες που πολλα αρσενικα συνηθιζουν ,αν εχεις ακολουθησει διατροφικη προετοιμασια , απο φωτισμο ,θερμανση εισαι οκ τοτε προχωρας .
Αυτο που πρεπει να πετυχουμε ειναι να ειναι και τα δυο πυρωμενα , πχ αν πυρωσουν τα θηλυκα και τα αρσενικα οχι θα εχουμε ασπορα αυγα!
Να τα αφησεις να βλεπονται με το καγκελο και μολις ταιριαξουν και αρχισουν ταισματα βαλε να ετοιμασει φωλια το θηλυκο .

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη εχεις εξω ή μεσα τα πουλακια; ποσο καιρο κανεις διατροφικη προετοιμασια ,με συχνη χρηση αυγου ή αυγοτροφης που να περιεχει και δικα σου αυγα; δινεις χορταρικα ή καποιο εξτρα συμπληρωμα πολυβιταμινων (ειδικα αν δεν δινεις χορταρικα );

----------


## vagg

τα έχω σε γκαράζ με πολύ φωτισμό...από την μέση του Γενάρη ξεκίνησα βάζω 2 φορές την βδομάδα αυγό και μια λαχανικό ή φρούτο...το θέμα είναι ότι και ο καιρός δεν είναι σταθερός η θερμοκρασία κιμενεται στους 12-16 βαθμούς και άπλα δεν καταλαβαίνω αφού σε όλα ακολουθώ την ίδια προετοιμασία πως γίνεται οι καναρες να πυρώθηκαν νωρίτερα...πέρσι δεν είχα τέτοια θέματα και μπορώ να πω ότι πήγα καλά αφού από 2 ζευγάρια έβγαλα 26 πουλιά...

----------


## johnakos32

Το καθε πουλι εχει αλλα θελω .
Εχω δυο καναρες , και οι δυο ειχαν την ιδια διατροφη απο 1 Γενναρη.Φροντισα να πυρωσω πρωτα τα αρσενικα μου .Το πετυχα αυτο και εχω 2 ετοιμα αρσενικα μια θηλυκια με φωλια και ενα αυγο και την αλλη θηλυκια ακομα απυρωτη . Η πρωτη πυρωσε μια εβδομαδα πριν απο οτι υπολογιζα και η αλλη στο περιπου θα ειναι ετοιμη 10 μερες μετα απο οτι υπολογιζα.

----------


## vagg

δίκιο φίλε μου κάθε ζωντανός οργανισμός έχει το χαρακτήρα του.....

----------


## jk21

Ποσες ωρες εχει φως στο γκαραζ (τεχνητο και φυσικο ) ;

----------


## vagg

όχι δεν έχω τεχνητό...το φυσικό είναι μια χαρά!δεν θέλω να τα επηρεάζω τα πουλιά

----------


## jk21

αρα δεν εχεις μονος σου προκαλεσει προωρο ξυπνημα ενστικτων στα θηλυκα σου .Αυτο ειναι το φυσικο τους ,ειτε γιατι γεννηθηκαν νωρις σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη περυσι και ξεκινα νωριτερα ο << κυκλος >> αναπαραγωγης του ,ειτε γιατι αν ειναι ηδη ενηλικα ,ζευγαρωσανε και περυσι νωρις .Το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις για να τα πας λιγο πισω ,ειναι κοψιμο επαφης με τα αρσενικα (εστω οπτικης ) και να μην βαλεις απο τωρα φωλια .Αν παλι και τα αρσενικα σου ειναι πυρωμενα , τα εχεις σε προστατευμενο χωρο ,αν οχι εσωτερικο και μονο μια παγωνια γερη ,μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα ,να κανουν αυγα απο τωρα .Οποτε ισως ρισκαρεις να ξεκινησεις νωριτερα (αρκει να εχει τουλαχιστον 1μισυ μηνα ενισχυμενης διατροφης )

----------


## vagg

κατάλαβα...θα τραβήξω τα αρσενικά και θα δω πως θα πάει και ο καιρός και σε κάνα 2 βδομάδες το κοιτάω...

----------


## jk21

σε δυο βδομαδες ,αν δεν εχεις τοτε καποιο αμεσο νεο για ισχυρη κακοκαιρια ,ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι εποχη που μπορεις να τα ενωσεις .Εγω σε εξωτερικο χωρο ,παντα 1 με 10 μαρτιου κανω την ενωση των ζευγαριων

----------


## vagg

Ωραία...οπότε υπομονή...

----------


## mrsoulis

καλησπερα αν και ειναι παλιο το θεμα ειπα να βαλω την απορια μου εδω ωστε να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο μιας και ταιριαζει απολυτα... φυσικα εχω διαβασει και τα προηγουμενα ποστ και εγινα αρκετα σοφοτερος... μιας και εχω βγαλει και μια φωτογραφια για να μου πει καποιος αν φαινεται να ειναι πυρωμενο το αρσενικο μου ετσι ωστε να αρχισω να καταλαβαινω και εγω σιγα σιγα απο μονος μου...

----------


## jk21

Eγω δεν θα πω  ...  θα θελα να απαντησει ενα απο τα νεα σχετικα απειρα μελη μας ή εσυ  !

----------


## mrsoulis

εγώ έχω την εντύπωση σα να έχει ξεκινήσει το πύρωμα αλλα να μην ειναι σε τιλικη κατασταση... καμια εμπειρία δεν έχω απλώς απο φωτογραφίες το νομίζω...

----------


## mitsman

Σε εμενα απευθυνεσαι Jk??? εγω νομιζω οτι βλεπω το μοριο του!

----------


## jk21

δεν ειπα εντελως απειρους βρε ! αμεσως να πεταχτεις .... πα πα πα

----------


## mitsman

καλα συγγνωμη θα μαθω και απο τον επομενο μηνα συμμετεχω και εγω!

Αυτο που θα ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι ειμαι τοσο ασχετος που κοιτωντας τα πουλια απο κατω δεν μπορω με βεβαιοτητα να πω αν ειναι αρσενικα ή θηλυκα! Οταν τα πουλια ειναι πυρωμενα ομως ειναι κατι που γινεται με τεραστια ευκολια!
Αυτο που θελω να πω περα απο το οτι ειμαι ασχετος ειναι οτι οταν ενα πουλακι διακρινεις ξεκαθαρα απο κατω αν ειναι αρσενικο η θηλυκο τοτε το πουλακι για εμενα ειναι πυρωμενο... Οταν δω κοιλια σαν καλαμαρι= θηλυκο ετοιμο για γεννα... Οταν δω το μοριο του αρσενικο = αρσενικο ετοιμο να βατεψει!

----------


## jk21

Βρε Δημητρη αυτο ηθελα και γω να πω στα παιδια ,οτι ακομα και ενας απειρος (πραγματικα απειρος γιατι σιγουρα δεν εισαι και δεν ειμαι ο πιο εμπειρος αλλα δεν εισαι βρε Δημητρη και  απειρος ) μπορει πια να δει σε κεινη τη φωτο ,να ξεχωριζει το μοριο του αρσενικου .Να το πει και να παρει θαρρος οτι σιγα σιγα μπορει και καταλαβαινει βασικα θεματα της εκτροφης και μπορει αν εχει ορεξη να μαθει πολλα περισσοτερα ! 

αλλα εισαι και μαρτυριαρης   :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## mitsman

Μην κάνεις ρε την ζωή των παιδιών δυσκολη. . . .

----------


## mrsoulis

τελικα συμπέρασμα..... ειναι αρσενικο πυρωμένο;;; άρχισα να μπερδευομαι :Confused0013:

----------


## Μπία

Ναι καλέ,έτοιμο είναι!

----------


## nxr26

Ειναι τοσο ετοιμος ο αρσενικος που δε θα προλαβεις να κλεισεις τη πορτα του κλουβιου και θα δεις να ζευγαρωνουν η το λιγοτερο να την εχει παρει στο κυνηγι.
Και θα δεις να φτιαχνει φωλια την επομενη μερα κιολας.
Αν τα εχεις εξω και ζευγαρωνουν παντως μη τα βαλεις ακομα κανει κρυο.
Αστα λιγο ακομα χωρια μεχρι τελος του μηνα να ζεστανει λιγο η νυχτα τουλαχιστον.
Και εμενα ετσι ειναι ολα και βρισκονται σε κλουβα εξωτερικη,τους εχω παρει τα κοριτσια και τα ετοιμαζω ξεχωριστα και τελος του μηνα αρχες μαρτιου θα αρχισω να τα βαω μαζι.
Παντως ειναι ευκολο να τα ξεχωρισετε αρσενικα θυλικα εκτος απο τα γεννητικα τους οργανα.Απο το κελαηδησμα ,απο το παχος της μυτης ,απο το παχος της βασης της ουρας,απο το στησημο του πουλιου ,τετοια εποχη τα αρσενικα δε σταματανε,εγω (μπορει να σας φανει περιεργο) μπορω να τα ξεχωρισω σχεδον απο τη φωλια και καλητερα οταν κλαρωσουν,ιδικα τις πρωτες γεννες πολυ ποιο ευκολα.Πιστευω να μη ξεφυγα απο το θεμα πολυ.Συγχωρεστε με...

----------


## mrsoulis

σημερα έριξα μια ματια και στο ταιρι του γιατι τα εβλεπα πολυ ανησυχα και τα δύο και η αμαρα της είναι ευδιάκριτη ακόμα και για μενα τον ασχετο πιστευω αυτο το ζευγαρακι ειναι σε πολυ καλο δρόμο....! Για τον αρσενικο να μη σας πω... πηγαινοερχεται ολη μερα στο κλαρί του και στα καγκελα κοντά της! η κοπέλα από την άλλη είναι σε μια βαση για το σουπιοκόκαλλο που της έχω (το οποίο τις τελαιυταιες μέρες κοντευει να το εξαφανίσει) και τεντώνεται συνέχεια προς το μέρος του κάθε φορά που την πλησιάζει... πλάκα έχουν κάθομαι και τα κάνω χάζι...

----------


## alex1974

Αντε με το καλο , καλη αρχη ! Αν τα χαζευεις απο...."τωρα" δεν μπορω να σου πω τι θα "παθεις" στο....μελλον !!!!!
χαχαχαχαχα
 Η καλυτερη "ψυχοθεραπεια" !!!!!

----------


## Thanasis32

Με αφορμή τα σχόλια για το πότε ένα αρσενικό καναρίνι είναι πυρωμένο θα ήθελα κ εγώ με τη σειρά μου μία διευκρίνηση!Ένα αρσενικό που είναι φουλ πυρωμένο γεννετικά...αρκεί από μόνο του για να πούμε πως είναι έτοιμο για αναπαραγωγή;;στο δικό μου αρσενικό απουσιάζει το έντονο κελάηδημα από τότε που βρίσκεται στη ζευγαρώστρα και βλέπει το θηλυκό μέσα από το χώρισμα..όμως όλα τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία τα διαθέτει κ με το παραπάνω!!!τι να υποθέσω;;!!!

----------


## jk21

οτι δεν κελαηδαει γιατι κοιτα την θηλυκια σαν ξερολουκουμο και κανει πονηρες σκεψεις !!!

αν εχεις κανει προετοιμασια και ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο και η θηλυκια δειχνει να ανταποκρινεται δωστης φωλια και αν παιζει και δεν την φτιαχνει ,δοκιμασε να τα ενωσεις

----------

